# So, we couldn't go fishing



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Although we hit the ramp at 5:30am Saturday we only made it a mile from the ramp before limping back to load up and head home.
So, to make this woodworking........ I'm trying something new to me as I work on a desk/table for my home office setup and decided to make a run to The Cutting Edge. What started out as a single stop ended up being with a stop at all three stores --- The Cutting Edge, Rockler and Woodcraft. Woodcraft finally had what I was looking for so now I need to put the edge on it to play around with this new to......ol.
Those stores just have entirely too many toys to be safe for a tool junky.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

So....what did you get? You know, that big piece of Purple Heart I gave you USED to be the top of a desk/table I made


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

After all that running all I got was a card scraper. Trying to use some hand tools instead of all power. Ain't telling what I'm doin'...... 
Hoping to show ya'll soon though.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> After all that running all I got was a card scraper. Trying to use some hand tools instead of all power. Ain't telling what I'm doin'......
> Hoping to show ya'll soon though.


FINE!!! LOL............I say it's a Purple Heart table top desk


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I work close to cutting edge and stop by there during lunch some times. About 90% of the time I end up stopping at woodcraft on the way home because cutting edge didn't have what I needed. That and woodcraft always has at least two people on the floor. I've seen two at edge once, couldn't get either of them to ring me up for 15 minutes? I keep giving the place a chance and I keep getting the same over and over. Does that make me insane? (that's another subject). I bought some of those scrapers sat myself, and a new router (gotta have two), some glue, and tung oil. 

later, biggreen


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

there's going to be a new woodcraft store across the road from Cutting Edge


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I've been looking at routers as well. Which one did you buy Biggreen? Saw the Frued 3 1/4 HP is on sale for $130 at Woodcraft. Also saw it on one of the websites for $125 with free shipping and may grab it.
I've always had decent service at Cutting Edge. Went by there one day last week for a plane and the guy (the owner?) spent half hour with me. There is one guy that isn't the most friendly type.
The guys at Woodcraft told me the new store would be open shorlty after Thanksgiving. Sure wish they'd put one down here on the south side.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I got the Frued. I'll use it this weekend and give you a report. For the size you can't beet the price. I got tired of moving my old router from the table to hand held so I HAD to have another one. I'm not sure yet if I'm going to mount the new one to the table or keep it loose? I guess I'll see how it works first.

later, biggreen


----------

